
Putting Ancient Recipes on the Plate - benbreen
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/putting-ancient-recipes-plate-classical-recipes-cooking
======
staunch
I absolutely love this stuff and nothing has stoked my interest in it as much
as the Townsends (formerly "Jas Townsend & Son") channel on YouTube

Townsend "explores the 18th century" through food. There's a lot of
similarities to 1st century Roman cookery, which it must be (at least
distantly) related to.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson](https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson)

~~~
marak830
Oh thank you for that, I have recently been cooking the recipes from an old
book I found approx 150 years old(from the English side of the family).

It's difficult to say the least(mostly due to weird measurements).

------
quickben
Ha, that bread, panis quadratus; the entire village where I grew up makes it
like that, usually minus the string, but they cut it finely on the top, add
the sun and all.

Who would have thought it's from Roman times.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
How is it? It looks delicious.

------
coldcode
Sign me up for a restaurant that makes ancient recipes. Would you like 2700
year old beer with that 2000 year old bread?

~~~
DonaldFisk
I like Ancient Roman food (the oldest complete recipes available), used to
cook it quite often, and have served it to family and guests. It isn't to
everyone's taste, possibly due to unfamiliar herbs (e.g. rue, lovage), spices
(e.g. asafoetida), and their putting fish sauce in everything, including
sometimes puddings.

~~~
muninn_
Any good recommendations for recipes to check out? Preferably a big list? :)

~~~
mywittyname
Depending on how "ancient" you're looking for, Cooking the Roman Way is a very
interesting read and focuses on Italian recipes passed down among families
over generations. These will tend to be shaped by history and altered as
availability of ingredients changed.

Presumably, the person altering the recipe knew what the old version tasted
like, so while it won't necessarily be authentic, I think it's probably better
than the wild guesses made during translation of actual ancient recipes.

~~~
DonaldFisk
That's a modern Italian cookery book. The cuisine of Italy has changed out of
all recognition in the past 2000 years. Ancient Romans had none of the new
world ingredients which are staples of modern Italian cuisine: tomatoes,
courgettes, pepper, maize, potatoes. Nor did they have aubergines or basil
despite their trade with India.

We have absolutely no problem translating the original recipes, which are in
Latin. The only ambiguity is in ingredient quantities and cooking times, but
any competent cook is able to figure those out.

------
mallow
I tried this recipe long before it appeared on HN. I utterly failed!! :( The
bread was good but there was no way to keep the shape. And it was just so
massive.

------
DaniFong
yes!

------
snambi
oh my god... that green stuff doesn't look right.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments?

